# Anyone heard of Freddie Lapan?



## newfoundmass (May 28, 2004)

Freddie Lapan is a trainee of Fred Villari and now trains fighters in one of Fred Villari's schools. I'm actually a cousin of his and am interested in hearing peoples thoughts on him. He's incredibly modest so he doesn't really talk that much about how good he is or anything. He trains people in Barre, Vermont and has traveled all over the country. Any info would be appreciated!

 Thanks!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to martial talk, I'm sure someone here can help. I think I've hear the Villarri name spoken of but The name Lapan is new to me. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## KempoShaun (May 28, 2004)

Freddie is one of the few Villari people, whom I have seen, that has the ability and knowledge to win in open tournaments.  Say "Hi" to him for me, I used to be asst. to the president of Villari's in the mid 90's.


----------



## Bester (May 28, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?q="Freddie+Lapan"&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8

I found about a dozen hits on the name.  

http://www.cybertopia.net/reporter/people/3341people.html has a picture of him.


----------



## cachambers (Jun 1, 2004)

Although I haven't seen him for about 10 years, I used to know him and visited his school several times.  He was fairly good friends with my instructor at the time, Wendel Keithan.

Although I had heard lots of derogatory comments about Fred Villari schools in general, I was always quite impressed with Freddie.  He was a good fighter and was constantly trying to learn new things and improove his skills.  Wendel was a skilled Jiu Jitsu black belt so he would have him refine his joint locking and nerve striking techniques.


----------

